# Anyone use 3 gallon pots for dirt grow?



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 4, 2007)

I was wondering if any one uses 3 gallon grow pots for flower? Any comments on size, yield, potency...etc...?? I'm contimplating trying 3 gallon pots w/ my current strain in hopes of shortening the grow by less vegg days. Im turning the lights on 3 weeks veg to see the difference in yield between 3 weeks and 6 weeks veg in my 5 gallon pots and next time, I'll step down to 3 gallon pots for flower..Any feed back? I assume my usual 45 to 55 days of flower will remain the same... 
eace:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got Papaya flowering right now in a 3 gallon pot. The buds are very loose on this strain so I figure i'll get an ounce and a half, if i'm lucky. IMO, I wouldn't top them or bush them out, just grow a fat cola. You should look into 3 gal grow bags...saves alot of space. They're taller and skinnier than those buckets.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 4, 2007)

In my opinion bags produce smaller plants...ive seen a five gallon grow where there were mixed bags and buckets..the conditions were of course were the same but the ones in bags were about 1/3 smaller and produced a smaller yield...is this your experience?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 4, 2007)

I use the 3 gallon grow bags the black and white poly square ones. 3 gallons is plenty enough to flower in.. just fill em almost to the brim.

I grow from seed in these bags.  If you grow clones you can use smaller grow bags but still no less than 2-1/2 gal IMO


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice ladies NLS, what are you feeding them,light,and some more info on your grow?    looks like your doin` everything right


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> In my opinion bags produce smaller plants...ive seen a five gallon grow where there were mixed bags and buckets..the conditions were of course were the same but the ones in bags were about 1/3 smaller and produced a smaller yield...is this your experience?


I've got some lil ladies in bags and pots right now. The ones in the bag(AK48) are twice as large as the ones in the pots(Afghani and White Rhino). The bags I have have holes on the bottom and up the side for better soil aeriation. I like them better than pots, they make for more room for more plants, just my opinion though.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 5, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've got some lil ladies in bags and pots right now. The ones in the bag(AK48) are twice as large as the ones in the pots(Afghani and White Rhino). The bags I have have holes on the bottom and up the side for better soil aeriation. I like them better than pots, they make for more room for more plants, just my opinion though.


 
Do you bottom water through the flowering when using 3 gallon bags?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2007)

No...I always top feed.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 5, 2007)

were using 3 gallong pots right now with them not even full.  The more dirt the bigger it will want to grow.  If you want bigger plants then  IMO you should hit up the 5 gallon pots.  Our buds are also smaller then most but they still look great and tasty.  Good luck.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Our buds are also smaller then most but they still look great and tasty. Good luck.


*Hey size doesn't always matter right FP.  *


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

3 gallon pots usually give me about a 4' plant. Right now I am doing White Widow and the harvest is 2oz outta each plant. I top water with a 1/2 gallon of water/neuts when needed. In the mother it's every day in the flower room It all depends 3 days maybee 5.

I have done some in bags and really didn't see a difference.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 5, 2007)

northernlightsm...I say if you have the room, go for it!  BTW, VERY nice looking plants!  

Nelson


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm inducing flower. I killed the lights last nite at midnite and coming back on line at noon tomorow (36 hours) and from 18/6 with metal halide to 12/12 with HPS so in 50 days I'm going to be downsizing every thing..grow room in 1/2, 4 three gallon pots will replace the 6 five's, and vegging for only 3 weeks instead of the usual 5 to 6. the only upgrade I think I will make is hanging up my 600 W. ballast for a new 1000 watt duel ballast that accepts mh and hps. I may switch to bat guana to replace the super thrive. I would like to do a journal on here where I can note differences in all the steps and the pro's/con's. Any feedback?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh and for the record...lol, I have way to much herb left from grow to grow and I dont sell it so this is a downsize for me to stay with in the states laws that were also downsized last fall.


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

Watch the 1000 watter. They throw some heat. Thats what I'm using in a space 8x3x7 and took me a while to get the temps under controll. They were hitting 90ish+.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 5, 2007)

if you got the wattage and still want to keep the yeild up, I would suggest vegging longer with even bigger pots. 

I 've seen people grow in 7 gal pots and get a LOT of bud ..if you got the wattage to cover em.. if i got to go down in plant #'s i would go up in plant size.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah,what wakenbake said. if you don`t want to compromise on yeild,it`s the only way to go man. :smoke1:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 5, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> if you got the wattage and still want to keep the yeild up, I would suggest vegging longer with even bigger pots.
> 
> I 've seen people grow in 7 gal pots and get a LOT of bud ..if you got the wattage to cover em.. if i got to go down in plant #'s i would go up in plant size.


 
Hmm....I am willing to comprimise the yield and some potency...My goal is about 1 to 1 1/2 oz. a plant. so by cutting the veg by 2 1/2 weeks and the dropping 2 gallons less dirt I expect to loose about an ounce a plant and about 20% potency..I'm good with that.

My over all goal is 6 ounces of cured smoke from 4 plants in 3 gallon pots...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 5, 2007)

you aren't going to lose potency at all in a 3 gal pot... health of plants and genetics affect potency.... not amount of soil.. unless it's less than 2-1/2 gal. even then though yeild will be the only thing affected.

I just never heard of anyone that wanted to grow less weed lol.. anyways grow on brotha.. I hope you over achieve your goals.


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey northern I gather a 1/2 lb+  from 4 plants in 3 gallon pots. Granite they are from clone and not seed. Probably doesn't make a difference though.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 5, 2007)

half a pound from four plants!!   how tall are they,age,strain etc?


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> half a pound from four plants!! how tall are they,age,strain etc?


 
Lets see they're about 3'-4' tall
All are clones that started at no more than 6"
Age are 7 weeks from firt signs of flower 9 week total in 12/12
Strain is White Widow

Pic #1 is a WW @ 2 weeks into flower.
Pic #2 and 3 are the same plant before being cleaned up and after.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 5, 2007)

1/2 lb huh? Is that about normal for ya? Thats ideal for me.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 6, 2007)

schlendrake,what light do you have em under give us some info on your grow,nutes etc, man,that last pic has no leaves,just pure bud!!!
Respect comin your way my man.
cheers


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 6, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> 1/2 lb huh? Is that about normal for ya? Thats ideal for me.


 
Yup 1/2 lb give or take a little. This is pretty consistant for me.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I guess the only way to know is to try...lol
I cant find my high times that has the article in it about small pots and big yield..I think it was 2007, Jan. Growers guide. Any one know?


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 6, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> schlendrake,what light do you have em
> under give us some info on your grow,nutes etc,
> man,that last pic has no leaves,just pure bud!!!
> Respect comin your way my man.
> cheers


 

1000watt hps. 

Ok Neuts are
Advanced neuts sensibloom a&b
Advanced neuts sensezyme
advanced neuts carbo loader
Liquid carma
driede seawweed extract
at 4 weeks I add humolt county purplemaxx with 1/2 the neuts
Every other feeding with just fox farms beasty blooms

Yeah that last pic is the same as the second but cleaned up. Got just about 3 oz's from that plant


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 6, 2007)

I thing you're right northern about it being Jan 07. The article was about a guy with a 3x4x8 grow room that used to use 10 or 12 5 gallon pots for grow. He later went to 24 1 gallon with the SOG method. He doesn't give a quantity but he does say that the total harvest is larger.


----------

